# Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht :D



## runamoK (20. Juni 2018)

*Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Ich habe seit sechs Monaten eine Corsair Glaive, weil die RGB Beleuchtung zu meiner k70 passen sollte. 
vom Handling her finde ich die Maus super, von der Verarbeitung leider eine Katastrophe.  Mittlerweile ist die rechte Maustaste vorne komplett weggebrochen, sie geht noch weil das verbleibende Stück Plastik noch gerade so über den Schalter reicht. Panzerband regelt. 

Davor hatte ich eine Logitech G500 (hat immerhin fünf Jahre gehalten) und davor glaube die MX518, hat sieben Jahre gehalten bis die Schalter nicht mehr wollten. Immerhin waren die Gehäuse noch ganz... 

Ich suche eine neue Maus die fünf Jahre durchhält: 

- Optisch
- Für große Hände (vom Handballen bis zum ende Mittelfinger ca. 20cm)
- Palm/Finger-Grip
- Budget 80-100€
- Kabellos wäre nice 2 have wenn das brauchbar funktioniert
- Einsatzbereich: 90% Gaming , 10% CAD/Office
- zwei Daumentasten

Bisher habe ich die drei auf der Liste: 

Die Logitech G703 gefällt mir ganz gut. Kann man mittlerweile bedenkenlos zu kabellosen Mäusen greifen? 
Logitech G903 gefällt mir noch besser, leider sehr Teuer. 
SteelSeries Rival 700 habe ich noch auf der Liste. 

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## SFMysterio (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Ich habe relativ große Hände und nutze die Roccat Kone.
Wie lange diese halten wird wird man sehen, macht zumindest einen soliden Eindruck.
Wer auf Licht steht hat mit der Kone ebenso Spaß, kannst sämtliche Farben auswählen.

Ich bevorzuge Kabel weil es weniger "Störanfällig" ist, meine alte Wireless verlor öfters 
mal die Verbindung oder die Maus reagierte verspätet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Immer noch unschlagbar komfortabel:
Logitech M705 Marathon Mouse ab €' '37,01 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Die Mikroschalter wirst Du allerdings wechseln müssen, wenn Du keine gaaanz alte bekommst.


----------



## Deep Thought (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *



runamoK schrieb:


> Davor hatte ich eine Logitech G500 (hat immerhin fünf Jahre gehalten) und davor glaube die MX518, hat sieben Jahre gehalten bis die Schalter nicht mehr wollten. Immerhin waren die Gehäuse noch ganz...


Die Schalter kann man tauschen, wenn man an seiner Maus hängt. 




> Die Logitech G703 gefällt mir ganz gut. Kann man mittlerweile bedenkenlos zu kabellosen Mäusen greifen?
> Logitech G903 gefällt mir noch besser, leider sehr Teuer.
> Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



Ich hab die G903. Ja, sie ist kack teuer. Sie ist aber leider geil! 

Hatte vorher eine Logitech MX1100R, also eine Büro-Funkmaus. Mit der konnte ich einen i-Punkt umkreisen. Mit der 903 könnte ich ihn ausmalen. 
Ja, sie ist absolut Gaming-tauglich. Und laut Reviews per Funk sogar schneller als einige andere Kabel-Gamingmäuse!

Für meinen Geschmack könnte sie ruhig noch mehr Daumentasten haben (vor allem für das Geld...). Und der Akku hält nur ein paar Tage. Hab mir deshalb noch das "Powerplay" Mauspad geholt.
80 € für ein Mauspad, um meine 100 € Maus drahtlos zu laden. Ob ich noch noch alle Tassen im Schrank habe? 
Aber ja, es ist leider geil!


----------



## cerbero (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury ab €'*'33,99 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 

hat mehr als genug Tasten, passt mir wunderbar in meine Pranken (nachgemssen: ebenso 20cm Länge, Handschuhe sind 10,5 bis 11...)

und ist seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz.


----------



## JackA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Empfehlen kann man garkeine, da:


> Ich suche eine neue Maus die fünf Jahre durchhält:


das keiner versprechen kann, da Mäuse, die schon vor 5+ Jahren auf dem Markt waren, meistens heute nicht mehr erhältlich sind.


----------



## runamoK (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.



SFMysterio schrieb:


> Ich habe relativ große Hände und nutze die Roccat Kone.
> Wie lange diese halten wird wird man sehen, macht zumindest einen soliden Eindruck.
> Wer auf Licht steht hat mit der Kone ebenso Spaß, kannst sämtliche Farben auswählen.


Danke für den Tipp, sieht gut aus. Taugt Roccat als Hersteller was? 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Immer noch unschlagbar komfortabel:
> Logitech M705 Marathon Mouse ab €'*'37,01 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


Nicht ganz das was ich suche, zumal sie ja auch schon aus der Steinzeit kommt 



Deep Thought schrieb:


> Ich hab die G903. Ja, sie ist kack teuer. Sie ist aber leider geil!
> 
> Hatte vorher eine Logitech MX1100R, also eine Büro-Funkmaus. Mit der konnte ich einen i-Punkt umkreisen. Mit der 903 könnte ich ihn ausmalen.
> Ja, sie ist absolut Gaming-tauglich. Und laut Reviews per Funk sogar schneller als einige andere Kabel-Gamingmäuse!
> ...


Ja, wie ich mich kenne wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen, wenn ich nicht noch eine "vernünftigere" Alternative finde  Die G903 Reizt mich schon sehr...



cerbero schrieb:


> Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury ab €'*'33,99 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> hat mehr als genug Tasten, passt mir wunderbar in meine Pranken (nachgemssen: ebenso 20cm Länge, Handschuhe sind 10,5 bis 11...)
> 
> und ist seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz.


Gefällt mir von der Form. Aber mich stört das sie mittlerweile auch schon vier Jahre auf dem Markt ist.  Wenn ich jetzt was kaufe hätte ich auch lieber ein aktuelles Produkt. 



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann man garkeine, da:
> 
> das keiner versprechen kann, da Mäuse, die schon vor 5+ Jahren auf dem Markt waren, meistens heute nicht mehr erhältlich sind.


Das stimmt natürlich, ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen das ich was qualitativ gutes suche. Bei machen Herstellern weiß man ja auch das sie nix vernünftiges auf den Markt bringen. Bzw. bei Produkten mit offensichtlichen Mängeln spricht sich das ja auch schnell rum.

Welche Sensoren sind denn aktuell zu empfehlen?
Du hattest doch glaube ich auch mal so eine tolle Übersicht was es aktuell auf dem Markt gibt?

Wobei ich glaube das ich doch eher zu Logitech tendiere, hat mich in der Vergangenheit nie enttäuscht.


----------



## JackA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Ja, die Übersicht müsste ich mal aktualisieren.
Generell bin ich bei Logitech erst einmal enttäuscht worden und das wäre die Maus, die in dein Profil passen würde: Logitech G602. schlicht, groß, wireless, präzise, lange Akkulaufzeit.
Leider musste ich auch die Haupttasten schon austauschen und der mittlere Klick macht immer mal wieder Probleme (löst man dann durch reinpusten). Mit besseren Haupttasten ist die Maus aber dann empfehlenswert.


----------



## runamoK (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Die G602 gefällt mir super von der Form. Gerade die große Daumenablage gefiel mir auch bei der Corsair.
Allerdings wenn es eine Kabellose wird, dann nur mit der Möglichkeit diese wahlweise auch über Kabel betreiben zu können.


----------



## Flautze (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Ich benutze die Mionix Naos 7000. Bin super zufrieden
Habe mal gemessen, von Handballen zu Mittelfinger-spitze 20cm habe ich auch.
MIONIX Naos 7000 optische Gaming Maus 7000 dpi 7: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## SFMysterio (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *



runamoK schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.
> 
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, sieht gut aus. Taugt Roccat als Hersteller was?



Ich finde Roccat als Hersteller für Maus und Tastatur in Ordnung. 
Die Teile die wir hier von Roccat nutzen funktionieren bis heute ohne Probleme.


----------



## barmitzwa (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

habe ähnlich große Hände (20x11.. mit Daumen) und da findet sich für Palm/claw grip schon nicht mehr sooo viel (interessantes). Bei der von vielen als groß eingeschätzten G403 hängen z.b. die Fingerkuppen vorn über. 

Habe eigentlich am liebsten die Steelseries rival (jetzt rival 300 genannt) und die zowie fk1 (jacka$$, sag nix ). Letztere wirkt zwar recht klein, bietet aber überraschend viel Platz. Die rival 300 (Achtung die 700 ist kürzer) liegt mir in der Hand wie eingegossen, ist aber etwas schwer. 
Die G900 habe ich auch daheim aber bin mit der nicht so zufrieden. Länge passt zwar aber sie geht mir hinten zu steil hoch. Hatte sie mal bei Amazon für 58€ geschossen und für das Sofa ist sie allemal zu gebrauchen. 

Was die Haltbarkeit (min. 5 Jahre+) will ich dir aber keine falschen Hoffnungen machen. Die Ur-Rival hatte Probleme mit der Gummibeschichtung an der Seite, sollte aber spätestens mit der 300 gefixt worden sein... und Haltbarkeit der Zowie kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, da ich die Microtaster unter den Maustasten gegen silent varianten getauscht habe.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *



JackA$$ schrieb:


> da Mäuse, die schon vor 5+ Jahren auf dem Markt waren, meistens heute nicht mehr erhältlich sind.


Die Logi M705 gibt es noch.


----------



## JackA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Ja und sie ist ja auch stabil, hab meine zu Release geholt und die arbeitet immer noch.
Aber:


> - Einsatzbereich: 90% Gaming , 10% CAD/Office


dafür disqualifiziert sie sich komplett. Unpräziser Sensor und die Position davon ist auch eher schlecht.
Hinzu kommt:


> Palm/Finger-Grip


Die M705 ist definitiv keine Maus für Palm-Grip


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Habe mir gerade diese gekauft und bin schwer begeistert:
Logitech MX Master 2S Graphite ab €' '74,99 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Die M705 ist definitiv keine Maus für Palm-Grip


Ja, ja, man wird älter.
Immer dieser neumodische Schnickschnack. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> bin schwer begeistert:
> Logitech MX Master 2S Graphite ab €'*'74,99 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Ich denke, das wird meine nächste.

Berichte mal, wie lange die Mikrotaster halten.

Bei meiner zweiten 705er nicht mal ein Jahr ...   .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Berichte mal, wie lange die Mikrotaster halten.


Ich schreibe vielleicht noch ein kleines Review. Die Ergonomie ist grandios, allerdings haderte ich anfangs mit dem Scrollrad. Es ist laut und hat eine Rasterung, dafür kann man umschaten auf den kontinuirlichen geräuschfreiebn Betrieb, der allerdings eine Totzeit beim hin- und herdrehen hat. Das beruhigt das Bild, nervt aber beim Spielen. Ist halt eine Arbweitsmaus und kein "Zockerdings". Beide Modi haben ihre Berechtigung und man kann mit einem Klick auf der Maus umschalten. Auch der Freilauf ist schön, um schnell über viele Seiten nach unten zu scrollen. Haltbarkeit werde ich sehen, .... wehe Logitisch .... also bei dem Preis muss das funktioneren....


----------



## quik_shredder (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

große hände und palm griff, da gibts für mich nur die intellimouse classic.
ich nutze diese maus (vorgängermodelle) seit fast 20 jahren für office und grafik.
und in spielen hat sie auch immer einen guten job gemacht.
angeblich soll ja die aktuelle classic variante nicht so gut für online-shooter sein, aber sowas spiele ich auch nicht.
zumindest im shooter single-player merke ich null unterschied zu zb einer cm storm alcor (agavo 3090 sensor), die ich hier auch noch habe
wenn die classic genau so gut ist wie die alten, dann werden sie jahrelang halten.
meine alten intellimouse 3.0 modelle haben jeweils immer so mindestens 6-7 jahre gehalten, bevor die rechte maustaste versagt hat und die wurden immer sehr stark benutzt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch der Freilauf ist schön, um schnell über viele Seiten nach unten zu scrollen..


Dafür hätte meine Oma verkauft (Scherz!) mit den tausendzeiligen Excel-Tabellen von früher.


----------



## H3adex (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus fÃ¼r groÃŸe Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

zowie fk1 ... oder fk1+ , so quatsch wie rgb oder dpi über 3200dpi brauch kein mensch - ich selbst use die fk2 

 oder schau dich mal hier um : Top 40 - Rocket Jump Ninja


----------



## runamoK (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Ich grübel momentan zwischen den drei:

Steelseries Rival 600
+ Gefällt mir von der Größe und Form sehr gut.  
- Allerdings sehen die Maustasten so lapprig aus wie bei der Corsair 

ASUS ROG Gladius II
+ Größe top.
+ Die einfach austauschbaren Schalter sind ein cooles Feature.

Logitech G903
 - Könnte ein bisschen höher sein
+ Kabellos
+ Logitech Qualität


----------



## Flautze (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Hattest du dir diese mal angeschaut?
Mionix Naos 7000 ab €' '45,78 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## runamoK (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Nachdem ich die G903 am Wochenende im MM in der Flosse hatte und es einfach nur traumhaft war, hab ich jetzt im Primeday-Angebot für 99,99 zugeschlagen. Schnapper 

Übergangsweise hatte ich mir eine Klim Skill für 22€ gekauft. 

Ich muss sagen für den Preis als Ersatzmaus absolut top. Größe und Form sind gut, die rechte Maustaste könnte etwas breiter sein - hier rutsche ich oft auf die Kante, die sich nicht klicken lässt. 
Liftoff ca. 0,5mm, nicht so toll - aber störte mich jetzt nicht so.  
Beleuchtung finde ich super und die Firma hat ein sehr sympatisches Auftreten.
Was für ein Sensor verbaut wird verraten sie natürlich nicht, "der neuste" und die DPI Sprünge sind ab 500 leider fest vorgegeben, aber wie gesagt für einen Preis von 22€ sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man mit den paar Abstrichen leben kann.



Deep Thought schrieb:


> Ich hab die G903. Ja, sie ist kack teuer. Sie ist aber leider geil!


Ja leider wirklich geil...  Wie ich mich kenne werde ich auch noch dem Mauspad zum Opfer fallen. früher oder später.
Wobei es mich ankotzt das Logitech seinen eigenen Standard benutzt, sonst könnte man ja für 20€ ne Induktionsspule drunter kleben -_- Aber naja was mut dat mut


----------



## Deep Thought (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *



runamoK schrieb:


> Wobei es mich ankotzt das Logitech seinen eigenen Standard benutzt, sonst könnte man ja für 20€ ne Induktionsspule drunter kleben -_- Aber naja was mut dat mut



Wobei das keine reine Abzockmasche ist, sondern auch technische Gründe hat. Für Logitech wäre es vermutlich sogar einfacher und billiger gewesen, einfach einen bestehenden Handy-Landestandard zu benutzen. Macht ein anderer Maushersteller ja auch. Aber diese Verfahren erfordern es, dass die Maus zum laden in einem sehr eng begrenzten Bereich ist. Das taugt nur zum aufladen über Nacht. Die Logitech-Lösung ist hingegen quasi "fire & forget". Induktiv laden im laufenden Betrieb ist ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

Und ja, du holst dir das Powerpad bestimmt trotzdem auch noch. Dafür hat Logitech mit der kurzen Akkulaufzeit vorgesorgt...


----------



## Deep Thought (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus fÃ¼r groÃŸe Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *



runamoK schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die G903 am Wochenende im MM in der Flosse hatte und es einfach nur traumhaft war, hab ich jetzt im Primeday-Angebot für 99,99 zugeschlagen. Schnapper



Falls du noch stornieren möchtest, bei MM gibt es aktuell die 903 mit Powerplay als Set für 165€... 

LOGITECH G903 PC Mause - MediaMarkt


----------



## runamoK (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Ohje der Preis von dem Set ist natürlich super  Danke für den Tipp.

So schlimm find ich die Akkulaufzeit bisher nicht. Hab Sie Seit Mittwoch benutzt und habe noch 80%, Ca. 22h.


----------



## Phaneroptera (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Die Steelseries 600 habe ich seit dem Release und das Einzige, was ich als Mangel sehe, ist dass das Mausrad irgendwann leicht "gekrazt" hat - da hat sich in all der Zeit etwas zu viel Staub und Ähnliches angesammelt. Das Reinigen war etwas kompliziert, danach lief aber alles wieder rund.

Seltsam ist, dass ich diese Maus gerne verwende, da ich eigentlich extrem kleine Hände habe. Für große Flossen ist sie aber wohl noch viel eher geeignet, z.B. kommt man dann auch eher an die dritte seitliche Taste, die für mich einfach zu weit Vorne ist, um sie für schnelle Aktionen verwenden zu können. Da wären mir die dicken Daumentasten der Rival 310 fast lieber. Habe ich auch hier und ist ebenso empfehlenswert, jedoch etwas kleiner und dazu ein anderes Material an der Oberfläche und andere Tasten, die nicht so sehr vom Körper der Maus abweichen - was dazu führt, dass Rival 310 vs Rival 600 eher bloß Geschmackssache ist.

Die neuen Rival (mit Ausnahme der 700, welche ich nur kurz getestet habe und wirklich schlecht fand) teste ich alle seit Release und sie haben meine Meinung zu Steelseries deutlich gehoben, denn die Mängel in der Verarbeitung, die früher doch übel waren (Material zieht dreck an und löst sich auf, Tasten "schwammig", Kabel dürftig) scheinen beinahe komplett behoben. Wische ich die Mäuse mal ab, sehen sie immer noch aus wie am ersten Tag.

Und was die Tasten und den Vergleich zur Glaive angeht - das ist für mich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Die 600 überzeugt mich hier mit dem komfortableren Design (die Tasten haben eine "Grube", in welcher der Finger ruht) und die Klicks sind mitunter die besten für mich - was aber auch Geschmackssache ist, denn ich finde die oft gelobten der Logitech G403 zum Beispiel grausig. 

Eigentlich finde ich die Asus Gladius 2 auch gut (wer auf RGB-Gedöns abfährt wird hier glücklich, da kommt selbst die Rival 600 nicht ran), jedoch ist hier das Material der Oberfläche für mich einfach zu glatt. Allerdings habe ich auch gehört, dass Leute mit großen Händen eventuell Probleme mit versehentlichem Auslösen der Daumentasten haben.
Die austauschbaren Schalter waren für mich (genau so wie beim Vorgänger) ein nutzloses Gimmick, da die verbauten den Alternativen meiner Meinung nach in jeder Hinsicht überlegen sind.

Die Logitech G900/903 kommt für manche da auch noch in Frage. Ich habe meine nach ein paar Tagen wieder weggesteckt, da ich keinen angenehmen Griff-Stil finden konnte - vielleicht weil sie so flach ist. Außerdem würde ich von allen Kandidaten nur bei dieser von "klapprigen" Tasten sprechen. Logitech-Qualität wäre jetzt für mich nicht unbedingt ein Punkt - vielleicht sieht es nach 5 Jahren anders aus, aber bislang halten sich meine Steelseries, welchen so oft Qualitätsmängel vorgeworfen werden, deutlich besser als die G403 und die Pro, welche beide bei Familienmitgliedern im Einsatz sind und ebenso ausgiebig genutzt und gepflegt werden.
Was das angeht befinden wir uns bei Mäusen und Tastaturen meiner Erfahrung nach gerade in einer Zeit, in der man eher nach einzelnen Produkten schauen muss, anstatt auf den guten oder schlechten Ruf eines Herstellers, welcher sich über die Zeit entwickelt hat, aber absolut nicht zwingend auf neue Produkte direkt übertragbar ist. Man setzt sich da gerne Scheuklappen auf und verurteilt vieles bevor man es jemals in der Hand hatte - und so werden die Namen mancher Hersteller schon fast zum no-go in Hardware-Foren und anderen wird jeder Fehltritt verziehen.

tldr: Rival 600 sehr empfehlenswert, 310 auch einen Blick wert. Gladius 2 taugt auch, wenn man das Material mag. G900/903 oder G403 nur bedingt zu empfehlen.


----------



## runamoK (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche Maus für große Flossen die nicht nach  6 Monaten auseinanderbricht *

Hmpf, mein ganzer Text war weg jetzt fang ich nochmal an... 

Also ich finde die g903 liegt super in meiner großen Flosse, ich kann theoretisch die ganze Hand darauf ausruhen. Ein Bisschen höher wäre schon schön - aber ich denke es passt. Klar, ich bin irgendwo auch nen Logitech Fanboy, weil ich damit nie schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt habe und mit der Corsair bin ich so kolossal auf die Nase gefallen, das ich mich an nix neues mehr rantraue.

Ich habe natürlich beim Mediamarkt Angebot zugeschlagen. 80€ für eine Maus und dann nochmal 80€ für ein Mauspad, ist schon ein schnapper.   Wer kann da schon widerstehen? Wenn man schon 170€ für eine Tastatur ausgibt, dann sollte man am Handschmeichler nicht sparen 
Und ich finde es schon befreiend. So ohne Kabel. Hmm, schon nice. Und das Gefühl... Traumhaft, kein Gummikram wie bei der Rival, der sich abnutzt, oder gar ablöst. Klar irgendwann ist sie auch durch. Aber vll gönn ich ihr mal paar neue Schalter 




Deep Thought schrieb:


> Falls du noch stornieren möchtest, bei MM gibt es aktuell die 903 mit Powerplay als Set für 165€...


Danke nochmal für den Tipp. Mein Konto ist dir zwar nicht ganz so dankbar. Aber geht schon klar. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------

